# FTP läuft nicht



## joeby (8. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eben einen Virtuellen Server von Strato mit Debien Lenny gemäß 

Der Perfekte Server – Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3] ab Punkt 5

installiert. Fast alles läuft, nur Pure-ftpd läuft nicht


```
/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart:
Restarting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -u 1000 -E -A -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -b -B
```
Aber: 
ISPConfig zeigt FTP als nicht laufend an

Das FTP-Programm zeigt:

```
Can't exec "/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden at /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-wrapper line 174.
```
/var/log/pure-ftpd ist leer (Trotz verbose 1)


pure-ftpd-common
pure-ftpd-mysql
Sind laut dpkg installiert

user web1 ist angelegt

Ich habe jetzt lange hier rumgesucht und gesehen, dass es mit pure-ftpd nicht ganz problemlos ist. Aber meinen Fall habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Herzlichen Dank im Voraus für Tipps!

joeby


----------



## Till (9. Feb. 2010)

Dnn verwendet Strato wohl openvz oder virtuozzo und hat capabilities nicht aktiviert. In dem Fall musst Du pure-ftpd ohne capabilities neu kompilieren:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/pureftpd-ohne-capabilities-unter-debian-lenny-selbst-bauen/


----------



## joeby (9. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Till,

danke für  Deine schnelle Hilfe.

Entsprechend dem Link und ergänzend dazu habe ich

die alte Version entfernt

```
apt-get remove pure-ftpd-mysql
```
/etc/apt/sources.list ergänzt

```
deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ lenny main contrib non-free
deb-src http://security.debian.org/ lenny/updates main contrib non-free
```
und apt aktualisiert

```
apt-get	update
apt-get	upgrade
```
dann 

```
cd /tmp 
apt-get source pure-ftpd 
apt-get build-dep pure-ftpd 
cd pureftpd-xxx/debian
```
dannach nano rules

```
optflags 	optflags=–with-everything –with-largefile –with-pam –with-privsep –with-tls –without-capabilities
```
Schließlich

```
cd ..
dpkg-buildpackage -uc -b
cd ..
dpkg -i pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.xxx_i386.deb 
/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart
```
Nur Leider funktioniert es nicht:


```
dpkg -i pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-11.4_i386.deb
Wähle vormals abgewähltes Paket pure-ftpd-mysql.
(Lese Datenbank ... 38669 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Entpacke pure-ftpd-mysql (aus pure-ftpd-mysql_1.0.21-11.4_i386.deb) ...
Richte pure-ftpd-mysql ein (1.0.21-11.4) ...
Starting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -u 1000 -E -d -A -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -b -B
invoke-rc.d: initscript pure-ftpd-mysql, action "start" failed.
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von pure-ftpd-mysql (--install):
 Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 252 zurück
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 pure-ftpd-mysql
```
ISPConfig meldet: FTP-Server läuft nicht

Deshalb meine dumme Frage: Watt nu?

Grüßle Jörg


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2010)

Ruf bitte mal folgendes auf der Shell als root user auf:


```
/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -u 1000 -E -d -A -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -b -B
```
und poste die Ausgabe, die Du erhältsts.


----------



## joeby (11. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Till,

das habe ich gemacht. Es kam überhaupt keine Antwort und in /var/log/pure-ftpd findet sich auch garnichts.

LG joeby


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2010)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep ftp


----------



## joeby (12. Feb. 2010)

netstat -tap | grep ftp
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      9868/xinetd

LG Jörg


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2010)

Da läuft zur zeit ein anderer ftp server, daher kann pure-ftpd auch nicht starten. entferne den anderen ftp server aus der xinetd konfiguration, starte xinetd neu und dann versuch nochmal, pure-ftpd zu installieren.


----------



## joeby (12. Feb. 2010)

Habe jetzt in /etc/xinetd.d mit touch die Datei ftp angelegt.

Dort eingefügt:


```
service ftp
{ (
disable         = yes disable = yes
socket_type     = stream socket_type = stream
protocol        = tcp protocol = tcp
wait            = no wait = no
user            = root user = root
instances       = UNLIMITED instances = UNLIMITED
server          = /usr/sbin/in.proftpd server = / usr / sbin / in.proftpd
server_args     = -c /etc/proftpd.conf server_args =-c / etc / proftpd.conf
} )
```
Diese Sequenz habe ich zum Abschalten der FTP-Funktion von xinet im Netz gefunden, denn in der Datei /etc/xinetd.conf war nur der Eintrag 

```
includedir /etc/xinetd.d
```
In diesem Verzeichnis fand sich keine Datei, die ftp betrifft.


Dann

```
/etc/init.d/xinetd restart
```
Jetzt gibt netstat keinen ftp mehr aus, xinet kommt dort nicht vor:

```
netstat -tap | grep ftp
```
Keine Ausgabe

Dann

```
/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart
```
Probleme weiterhin wie oben:

```
/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -u 1000 -E -d -A -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -b -B
```
Keine Ausgabe

Unter ISPConfig: FTP läuft nicht.

Ich ... ratlos ... 

LG Jörg


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2010)

Es läuft ja genau deswegen nicht, weil Du da was in xinetd eingetragen hast. FTP über xinetd ist inkompatibel mit ispconfig. Das steht auch ganz klar in den Installationsaleitungen dass Du es nicht in xinetd oder inetd eintragen sollst. Also enteferne alles in inetd und xinetd was mit ftp zu tun hat und satrte pure-ftpd als stanadlone Daemon.


----------



## Free99 (15. Feb. 2010)

Andere Frage... musste leider auch das Paket manuell installieren.
Jetz möchte aber aptitude bei jedem upgrade den pureftpd updaten... und zerschiesst mir nat. das Paket wieder... wie kann ich das verhindern, dass er das jedesmal macht und ich es neuinstallieren muss?


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2010)

versuch mal:

echo "paketname hold"|dpkg --set-selections

wobei Du paketname durch den Namen des Debian Paketes ersetzen musst.


----------



## Klatschianer (16. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Da läuft zur zeit ein anderer ftp server, daher kann pure-ftpd auch nicht starten. entferne den anderen ftp server aus der xinetd konfiguration, starte xinetd neu und dann versuch nochmal, pure-ftpd zu installieren.


Ich habe das selbe Problem bei Strato. Bin ebenfalls nach Anleitung vorgegangen. Ich hänge mal die unveränderte xinetd an.
Was genau muss entfernt werden?

Ich finde da jetzt nix, was auf FTP hinweist.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2010)

@Klatschianer: Dann hast Du eben nicht das gleiche Problem. Mach bitte einen neuen Thread auf und poste eine exakte Beschreibung Deines Problems.


----------



## Klatschianer (16. Feb. 2010)

Okay, sorry


----------



## Free99 (16. Feb. 2010)

sehr schön... vielen dank Till, jetz klappts


----------

